# Double Drop I killed Sunday morning!



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

After watching a ton of young bucks and lots of does this bruizer came out at 8:15am from a mesquite thicket. I could tell from the naked eye he was a different caliber buck. I glassed him at first then picked up the video camera. After a short video I decided I couldn't let this guy walk! The drops were just too impressive. He weighed 185 lbs before being dressedI had judged this deer as being very mature! I underjudged the score. I believed he was decent though . He did better than I thought when I put a tape on him. Feel free to guess away at the score and I'll post the results after some guessing. Btw, before it starts I'll clear it up.............no guide, no high fence, no S. Tx, .............just our annual lease of 4100 low fenced acres.
The one I posted open spots for early this year.

The last pic is of a neat looking deer with some width.

Good hunting!

Brice


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Wow, what a nice animal! Congrats!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful deer ... excellent character ... congrats!!!


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Dang Brice!!! What a real Trophy Buck!!!! Hope ur entered in Cazadores!!! Mr. Droptine right there Brother!!!.....................is that spot open? 

I'll play....................163 no deducts count.

swampus.................................jealous as all get out! Ha! Green dogger 4U!


----------



## fisHRman (Aug 11, 2005)

Sweet buck. I do not know how you took time to video. I know I would not have had the patience. That is my dream buck right there.


----------



## swtmike (Jul 20, 2005)

Those drops are going to add 24 inches to his gross, incredible! nice deer. I'd say around 150.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on one heck of a buck amigo!


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on a great deer.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Very nice deer! I'm surprised you even had to think about about it. Congrats!


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Great Buck. With drops like that...I wouldn't have to think about it. Crazy drops!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*about*

200 ---175 & 25 for the drops
Wes


----------



## regulator (May 21, 2004)

where is your place outcast, that is friggin phenominal


----------



## dlove (Aug 26, 2004)

Cool buck i'll guess 156"


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

Cool deer. 141"


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

WTG, looks like it was to your benifit losing the old lease. Congratulations on a great buck


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Great drops. I'll guess 152"


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Good deer Brice. Much better pictures than the one on the phone, you should be really proud of that deer. Amazing drops you got there on him. Congrats! I'm gonna say 129.9".


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*The Holy Grail of Deer Hunting.....*

No that you've reached the pinnacle, you can quit deer hunting. 

That is one SWEET looking deer. I must admit. if a deer with those kind of drops would have walked out in front of me, I probably wouldn't have any video. 

Congrats Bro.....that one is a lifetimer!!

I'm gonna guess 136"-138" But, it ain't all about the score!! Super deer!!


----------



## capt_joe (Sep 19, 2006)

Outstanding...... Vary nice...


----------



## FrankL (Dec 7, 2004)

Great buck congrats


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Man that's incredible...and like that Pale Guy said, "you've reached the pinnacle of deer hunting".

I bet you don't miss the old leas now, lol and I'd also bet that any open spots you might have will fill up pretty quick. 

TH


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

wow, way to go brice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Brice, I bet that one is going on the wall....Super Nice Deer congrats.


----------



## garrettryan (Oct 11, 2004)

Super Nice!!


----------



## statefarmagdad (Jul 16, 2007)

*score*

164 5/16th's


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Now that is a buck with character! Congratulations.


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

WOW!! What a great buck. How do you top that?


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Thats a once in a lifetime deer for sure with those double D's.......
A big congrats.


----------



## RussellG (Jun 23, 2004)

Helluva deer Brice...congrats! That's what they are all after.

rg


----------



## no bait (Jan 19, 2007)

Congrats .&; Put The Guns Away And Go To Drinking Beer And Staring At The Mount.


----------



## BayTex (May 31, 2006)

Awesome!!! I'm going to guess he goes about 142.


----------



## Whitetail (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

That is definitely a dream buck. WOW!! Double drops.... I will say 135" Congrats...I don't know you and am happy for you!!!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I'll give him 150 +or - 5 with the drops. Not too shabby.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

I'm going to echo a few of the others by saying who cares about the score, that is a once in a lifetime super buck! Congrats


----------



## Grande Venado (Aug 11, 2005)

congrats!


----------



## BIGSTICK (Jun 11, 2004)

HOLY CHIT! Good one!!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

all i can say is wow--2cool


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

that looks like an old buck... hell of a deal.


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

Congrats on an awesome buck Brice.....I'm going to guess in the 137" - 140" range.


----------



## McBuck (Mar 24, 2006)

Great deer! Congrats! I hope he is the proud pappa of some young bucks coming up on your lease.


----------



## SaltFix (Apr 16, 2007)

Man I love me some kickers... WOW! Dirt nap fo sho!


----------



## REEL STRIPPER (Mar 15, 2005)

nice buck, brice


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Great buck, especially for low fence these days. My guess is 148 1/8". Would like to know what county, though.


----------



## diggler (Aug 16, 2005)

I played the game and guessed 141 earlier. I just wanted to add, as a few others have mentioned, WHO CARES about B&C with a deer as unique as he is! That is a once in a lifetime deer. Congrats.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yep. B&C Score is a quantitative method of determining the overall quality of a deer as compared to his peers. A double drop-tined buck has very few peers. In this case, score is pretty much irrelevant.


----------



## Poctime (Jun 19, 2007)

136 1/2


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

I would probably take that over a clean main frame that had 20 more inches. 



That is awesome. My season would be complete with a deer of that caliber.


----------



## ccbluewater (May 21, 2004)

Awesome deer Brice, when I got back from my morning hunt Sunday, I was informed of your kill and was pumped up for you! Way to go bro, I can't imagine the smell that infested the blind when you first saw him walk out. LOL


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Brice--............................____________---------------Score???? Killin' Me! Ha!


----------



## KILLROY (Jul 2, 2005)

Awesome Buck!!! 155


----------



## saltyoperator (May 6, 2006)

Congrats on the nice buck! I'll say he scores 144!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

Well here we go.........................143 3/8 gross non typical. Had some come very close! I am extremely proud of him! His mainbeams fooled me. I guessed them at about 20" and they were 24 4/8 and 23 4/8. His drops measured 8 6/8 each identical. Mass was decent, and tine length could have been better. He had a split g2 that was partly broke and a small kicker in the back of the mb that was not scoreable. If this deer would have had some upper tine length he could have scored higher. I agree with those that said who cares about score. I will be lucky to ever have such a rare animal cross my path! If I do he'll have a wallmate!  Thanks for all the greenies and compliments! I couldn't be happier!

Thanks again!
Brice

Oh and btw, I really can't believe I video'd this deer as long as I did!!!!


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

I hunt the same lease...

He actually told me he considered not shooting this deer.......

I told him he would of won the IDIOT of the millenium award hands down....

PS: we moved his stand to this field not long after we had already almost killed ourselves getting him set-up in another area, He really was ******* me off back then! It definately paid off huge.

I am happy for you and glad your middle name aint "the lease idiot".

put your guns away for the rest of the year.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Great buck! Congrats.


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

That is an awsome buck, and I don't even hunt deer. Congrats.


----------



## Bryce (May 28, 2004)

Good Gawd! 
What a beautiful deer!
185#s live weight - unreal
Are you still riding him around town with the tailgate down?

Couldn't have happened to a nicer guy!


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yep. B&C Score is a quantitative method of determining the overall quality of a deer as compared to his peers. A double drop-tined buck has very few peers. In this case, score is pretty much irrelevant.


 I agree with TXPalerider the antler score dose not mean to much right now. That is a deer of a lifetime for most folks that I know. Congrats to you. Thankyou for sharing him with us. He is just a great Buck.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Congrats... Man thats my dream buck right there.. He's got it all in my opinion...


----------



## captainbobby (Feb 17, 2006)

Good buck. Buddy


----------



## Hullahopper (May 24, 2004)

I tip my cap to you Brice, what an awesome buck!


----------



## Dan Palmer (Jun 6, 2006)

My guess on that buck is a score of 154


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great deer!!! I would consider coming out of retirement for a shot at a Muy Grande like that for sure!!


----------



## famousunknown (Aug 13, 2005)

Awesome buck!


----------



## Hop (May 21, 2004)

WTG Brice!
Sweet buck.
--Hop


----------



## huntr4life (Apr 30, 2007)

Very nice deer, congrats.


----------



## Sace (May 21, 2004)

Congrats on such a great animal


----------

